# mugen mbx6 eco



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

Considering buying the mugen mbx6 Eco cause the reviews I've read say It's easier to drive and more forgiving. But also considered the xray 808e, but can't find any real reviews of the xray. Does anyone know how the xray 808e compares?


----------



## pimprice (Jul 27, 2011)

never drove the mugen, but i have the X-ray and i love it! i had a losi 8ight at first and every time i would run it, something would break. nothing on the X-ray yet. parts are hard to come by though


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I have had both and driven them back to back. I LOVE Xray cars, but unfortunately even with all the updates, the Xray is not quite at where some of the cars that have come out in the last 3 years or so are. Between the two, you will prefer the Mugen because of the more modern suspension geometry, crazy fast steering, and parts availability locally. Also check out the new Agama and Serpent cars.....if I didn't like my Kyosho so much I would have one of those.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I have a brand new Mugen Mbx6 ECO in the box I'll sell for $375. Still got the factory sticker on it!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! That's an awesome deal for someone! That won't last long!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Should I bump it up to $400 than!


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

Sent u a pm


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

Well I bought the Mugen MBX6 eco at Victory's today and its awesome! question is it comes standard with a 46 spur gear with a 14 pinion gear. does any one drive this buggy and what size pinion gear is recommended? will be using a Tekin 1900kv with a mamba max pro esc.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Maybe fishermanx will pay me the money I loaned him to buy it!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

eflore said:


> Well I bought the Mugen MBX6 eco at Victory's today and its awesome! question is it comes standard with a 46 spur gear with a 14 pinion gear. does any one drive this buggy and what size pinion gear is recommended? will be using a Tekin 1900kv with a mamba max pro esc.


With that motor, I've seen people run everything from 13T to 16T. I'd try 15 first. I'm assuming you'll be running 4S batteries, right?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

The 14T was perfect on the ECO with a 1900 motor and 4S batteries. But get a 13T and 15T as well so you can change for the track situation. There was a layout at Vertigo and a layout at Mikes that needed a 15T, and when I was playing around at M&M the 14T was a bit too much so I dropped down to a 13T. But 80% of the time, you will want the 14T.


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes I will be running a 4s battery.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

14T-15T at mikes or tight tracks, Big tracks 15-16T. 13T feels great on the infield but the added torque does produce alot of excess wheel spin sometimes.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

If you or anyone else is thinking of running MBX6TE truggy, I'm going to probably sell mine on ebay soon and will give a local my lowest range price. Will be an E roller with Castle 1800 Truggy motor and 2-3 sets of tires. PM me if your interested.


----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

eflore said:


> Well I bought the Mugen MBX6 eco at Victory's today and its awesome! question is it comes standard with a 46 spur gear with a 14 pinion gear. does any one drive this buggy and what size pinion gear is recommended? will be using a Tekin 1900kv with a mamba max pro esc.


 I would run a 16Tooth Pinion that's just about what everyone else is runing out here in the 1/8th E Buggy class.


----------

